# Cemetery Music



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

My go to is the Nox Arcana album Transylvania. Clearly not sound effects but really good mood music.


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

I like Graveyard Terror, there are a few albums that I have on my site that have some good ambience for graveyards. 

http://scarysounds.blogspot.com/2011/09/graveyard-terror-with-pdf-instruction.html


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Two of my favorite ambient products come from PoisonProps and Gore-Galore. They have samples on their sites so you can see what you think before buying. I have Evil Wind and Graveyard Wind from Poison Props and Cemetery of Unrest from Sounds of Gore. I also like Mark Havey's Pumpkinland series


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

georgekillian said:


> Two of my favorite ambient products come from PoisonProps and Gore-Galore. They have samples on their sites so you can see what you think before buying. I have Evil Wind and Graveyard Wind from Poison Props and Cemetery of Unrest from Sounds of Gore. I also like Mark Havey's Pumpkinland series



Ditto to what George just said, Poison Props has some amazing ambient tracks that run for an hour, the evil wind one is awesome!!! Gore Galore is top notch as well. They aren't free but I am all in favor of supporting the creative artists who make music and ambient tracks targeted at the haunt industry and home haunters, they aren't expensive and each sale helps them develop future offerings. Rip them to a wav or mp3 file and you can play multiple tracks at once, get a good heartbeat track and layer that in as well faintly. Nox Arcana and Midnight Syndicate both have multiple albums of music that is dark and eerie and would work well layered with the ambient tracks, or some funeral type pipe organ music!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Here are a few suggestions. 

One of my favorite tracks is "Screams From The Cemetery" by Zombie Girl. Ironically, it doesn't contain any screams, but it's creepy orchestral music with subtle sound effects you'd hear in a typical cemetery.






The album "Stalker" by B. Mustlord and Robert Rich. Great spooky ambient music. This youtube clip has 4 of the 7 tracks from the album.






Dino Pacifici did a track called "The Currents Of Space". It's categorized as 'New Age", but I think it's awesomely creepy ambient music.






Another great tack is "The Suffering Darkness" by Aubrey Hodges from The Quake Nintendo 64 soundtrack.






And the soundtrack to the original Quake game was done by Trent Reznor of Nine Inch nails.






Hope these suggestions help.


----------



## djsprinklesnjo (Aug 25, 2016)

scarysounds i went to your blog, but alot of the soundtrack links im clicking on to download are not working....


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah a lot of dead links I have been so lazy to fix them. Are they the 4shared or MEGA links?


----------



## djsprinklesnjo (Aug 25, 2016)

The 4shared links. In trying to find some good cemetery music to download.


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

djsprinklesnjo said:


> The 4shared links. In trying to find some good cemetery music to download.


A fixed a few but still going through old posts. I will hopefully be done by the end of the week.


----------



## ronnie4700 (Aug 29, 2011)

ScarySounds - Thanks so much for the link, I have been searching for the right soundtrack. Now I just need to select just the right one. I love this time of year!


----------

